
Why Your “Team” Page Should Actually Be About Your Team - derstang
http://blog.matthewgoldman.com/post/85920572814/why-your-team-page-should-actually-be-about-your-team
======
Fuzzwah
IMHO "fun fake title" are only fun for the team and not for someone who is
trying to find out about your team.

What exactly does "Draws Boxes & Arrows" mean to anyone outside of the team?

~~~
dpcan
Thank you! I was sitting here with a similar comment ready to go, but I was
afraid to post because I thought for sure I'd be alone again.

I will sometimes be very interested in a service until I hit the "about" page
and see all the "inside jokes" and weak attempts at humor that, for some
reason, make me very uneasy.

It almost makes me feel like an outsider, the guy standing around the circle
of cool kids who all have something funny to say, that I won't get, and they
don't want anything to do with me. Do you really want your COMPANY to send
that message?

The main UI designer draws arrows and likes Ice Cream? Is he 7? What is a data
grill master? Uhg. I'm a bit of a stick in the mud, yes, but I don't
understand this silly about-page trend.

~~~
derstang
We're not trying to make the whole page silly. Just have a little fun so you
understand what we're like and see if you might want to join us. It's clear
you wouldn't--so that's pretty effective.

~~~
justinsteele
When deciding whether to partner with an organization, I view their team page.
You are not only excluding potential coworkers via certain choices.

------
wink
What about people who don't want their photo on the website? What about people
who don't want their name to be found on the company website first (if it has
a good page rank)?

Who am I to talk, having a website online for over a decade? Still, if your
team likes to have such a team page, awesome (if not a few feel pressured to
join in) - but I prefer our wall of mugshots near our entrance in the physical
office and I know some people who would object to that team website a lot.

